# Germany 3. Liga 05 May



## tip74 (May 4, 2012)

Injuries & suspensions
RW Erfurt v RW Oberhausen
RW Erfurt: -
RW Oberhausen: Melka, Schiller, Gocer, Gyasi, Schliesing


----------

